# Help!!!! My 2 prong belt has a issue



## PZT (Apr 9, 2021)

Anyone ever had a belt repaired?

I inherited mine from a old gym member and he bought it in 1993, Ive had since 2012ish.

I recently leaned out a bit and I am now back to the holes that I used most 5-8 years ago.

The part of the material above one of the holes is starting to wear away.

Is there a way to fix this.

Really don't want to buy a new belt and have to break in. I heart this belt mucho.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 10, 2021)

Totally thinking outside the box here, but is there a saddle maker of shoe repair place near you? They might be able to fix it. Your profile says Texas so my Chicago-area brain just assumes there are horses in your back yard. Hahaha.


----------



## PZT (Apr 13, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Totally thinking outside the box here, but is there a saddle maker of shoe repair place near you? They might be able to fix it. Your profile says Texas so my Chicago-area brain just assumes there are horses in your back yard. Hahaha.



Don't judge me!!!..... but yes I live in the country lol

That does give me a direction to head though. Thank you for your response


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 13, 2021)

Hahaha. No judgment. Im about 45 minutes south of chi-town. Way more horses that one would think around here. Just a thought. They have those crazy sewing machines for thr leather.


----------



## snake (Apr 13, 2021)

Time for a new belt... sorry bro. 

I used an old baseball glove technique when I got a new stiff belt a few years ago. Soaked it in water for a day, rolled it up tight, tied it and put it in the freezer. Take it out and let it dry in the sun, then back roll it. This broke it in for me.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm also going to say you should pursue a new belt.

These things are entirely about their structural integrity and I would never trust a repair in such a critical area to be as strong as new. If a repair is attempted and it fails, it will fail at the worst possible time and the opportunity for bodily harm is way higher than I'd personally be comfortable gambling on.

imo, not worth it.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 13, 2021)

Of course your 2 prong has an issue... it has 2 prongs  I hate those belts.  You need a single prong and a new belt.

Check out pioneer.  They make solid belts and they usually have stock belts so you don't have to wait forever either.


----------



## German89 (Apr 13, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Of course your 2 prong has an issue... it has 2 prongs  I hate those belts.  You need a single prong and a new belt.
> 
> Check out pioneer.  They make solid belts and they usually have stock belts so you don't have to wait forever either.



I second Pioneer.  Great work.  And their custom work is beautiful too.


----------



## PZT (Apr 13, 2021)

fk imma miss it


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 14, 2021)

I was at Dicks Sporting Goods and they have a box to put baseball gloves in that steams them. Maybe they will put a new belt in it if you ask nicely?


----------



## PZT (Apr 19, 2021)

Probably going for Inzer cause that's the kind I inherited


----------

